# Script de téléchargement sous utilisateur



## warget (25 Avril 2017)

Hello, tout d'abord merci de m'accueillir sur le forum !

En réalité, j'ai un problème, j'ai environ 150 machines (Imac) et sur ces machines divers utilisateurs se connectent via l'AD. J'ai réalisé un bête  script que je déploie à l'aide de FOG mais ce dernier ne fonctionne pas et je ne comprends pas pourquoi... 
C'est simple, le script a pour but de se connecter en admin, aller dans le volume demandé et déplacer le .app (ici c'est CCleaner) problème... le echo "***" | su nomadmin refuse le mot de passe... une idée ?

_echo "***" | su nomadmin
echo "***" | sudo ditto /Volumes/CCleaner /Applications/_


----------

